# Massey 5700 vs JD 5000R.



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody see these tractors yet? Don't know anything about these new Massey's. They're definitely right there in the upper atmosphere with Deere, though.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

They had one at the Colorado Farm show. I didn't get in it. The dealer is offering a 5713 to my cousin for $83k. He says it's very nice.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

Seen one at national farm machinery show nice roomy cab 4700's were nice too the 47's are priced very reasonable not sure bout the 57


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> They had one at the Colorado Farm show. I didn't get in it. The dealer is offering a 5713 to my cousin for $83k. He says it's very nice.


Is that for a 2WD machine? No loader?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Is that for a 2WD machine? No loader?


its for a fwd and suspended cab. No loader.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

If you have got a good dealer go with the Massey, if not go with the Deere. Some of the AGCO dealers are not as up to snuff as most Deere dealers. Don't want to be starting a color war here but Massey is light years ahead of Deere with the DEF setup. Either one would do you a good job but dealer support is most important cause you don't want to have a new tractor sitting over some little thing that should be fixed in less than a day.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> its for a fwd and suspended cab. No loader.


That would still be a pretty hefty discount from the MSRP using the "Build your own".


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> That would still be a pretty hefty discount from the MSRP using the "Build your own".


Yes it seems to be. I didn't get that big of a discount from msrp on my 7720 I bought last year. Still quite a discount. MSRP in the Massey world isn't something to take that seriously. I figure Deere would come down a similar percentage, but their MSRP is higher to begin with. At least it was last year.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Local JD sales guy told me to knock off 20-25% of the 'Build your own', before even thinking about sharping your pencil. IDK if that is true in other areas or not and if mamma deere allows that all the time.

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Local JD sales guy told me to knock off 20-25% of the 'Build your own', before even thinking about sharping your pencil. IDK if that is true in other areas or not and if mamma deere allows that all the time.
> 
> Larry


I was told something similar by my MF salesman. But he was saying about 15% from advertised prices on new equipment from such places as tractorhouse.com. So I suppose it still holds true for the 20-25 off msrp. I landed about 20% off MF MSRP with my tractor last year. Deere's MSRP for a similar tractor was about $50k more then the MF. I never talked to a Deere salesman though.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I priced a new 4710 c/h/a/4wd with loader today for $54,500 it is 100 hp with 12 speed no particulate filter but has def.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

cornshucker said:


> If you have got a good dealer go with the Massey, if not go with the Deere. Some of the AGCO dealers are not as up to snuff as most Deere dealers. Don't want to be starting a color war here but Massey is light years ahead of Deere with the DEF setup. Either one would do you a good job but dealer support is most important cause you don't want to have a new tractor sitting over some little thing that should be fixed in less than a day.


If I recall correctly, the Massey meets the Tier IV standard without EGR. And that is probably the source of the greatest number of problems inherent in the interim Tier IV and final Tier IV technology.

Might have to pay closer attention to the AGCO lineup!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> If I recall correctly, the Massey meets the Tier IV standard without EGR. And that is probably the source of the greatest number of problems inherent in the interim Tier IV and final Tier IV technology.
> 
> Might have to pay closer attention to the AGCO lineup!


I've been pleased with our Massey Equipment which we started buying in 2001. Our NH tractor which we bought in 2008 has had more issues then the Massey equipment. Our dealer has been good to us, but we haven't had major issues either and if it's an infield problem they have generally been out within a day. We also have a Challenger dealer 20 miles away that is part of the huge Wagner Cat Dealer out west here. I think the MF dealers might just not be as established as the Deere dealers. During the 80s and 90s I think MF wasn't the company it is now by far. So when MF started making more quality equipment again newer dealers started showing up and probably aren't nearly as large or experienced as the Deere dealers. When was the last time you saw a NEW Deere dealer operating out of a small facility?


----------

